# Search for Roxie, lost in NC, extnd. to Buford, SC



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope they find her soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No new updates*

No new updates on Roxie today, but we are all working HARDER than ever.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am saying a prayer for her.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I must of missed this update. Glad to read it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Veronica sent us all an email said the Tracker is going out again.

> > > 1. Tracker coming here around 1:00 or 1:30 at NESBITT Rd. where 
> Keri saw blond dog possibly weighing 40-60 lbs. in the middle of a 
> field 1/4 mile down Nesbitt from Potter Rd. It was 6:40 P.M. 
> last night. It was on the right hand side of the road and there 
> were woods behind it.
>
> Tracker "may" make her way to the Leslie Rd. location of one of the 
> traps. There were two sets of footprints, one smaller sized dog 
> and one possibly size of Roxie, in the vicinity of the trap. 
> Last week, twice a dog (or larger animal) took chicken out of the 
> trap and backed out so the door closed with nothing in it.
>
> 2. TRAP: Maple Knoll Location: There have been NO signs of Roxie 
> here, not on the porch eating the cat food, not in the trap. A cat 
> has been trapped twice last Saturday. The door did close. A 
> possum has been in and out of this trap eating the dog food WITHOUT 
> being caught.
>
> DARLENE, I WOULD LIKE TO MOVE THIS TRAP VERY SOON AND THE OWNER 
> AGREES. LEE AND I COULD TRY TO BORROW A NEIGHBOR'S TRUCK TO MOVE 
> IT. WE CAN SEE WHAT HAPPENS WITH REGARD TO THE SCENT TODAY AND 
> THEN MAKE OUR DECISION. PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. 
> (Keri's husband's truck would be difficult to gain access to; Megan 
> has directed us to be there no later than 7 P.M. whatever day we 
> choose. Also, we have dog food with Megan that I'd like to take 
> with us and so will call her before going so that I can get it.
>
> 3. KERI:
>
> 1. Keri will be contacting us with info on additional tracking 
> services, Darlene. (Also, Larry offered to get the article from 
> your vet's office for us to review.) She wants to discuss with 
> you, as well, other tracker questions (OH tracker).
>
> 2. Keri would like you to contact her, Darlene, regarding making 
> additional posters. (704 291 6154: c and 704 243 2348: H). 
> COULD YOU CALL HER TOMORROW MORNING; THAT WOULD BE A GOOD TIME FOR 
> HER!
>
> 3. Keri is the best at knowing the Cane Creek and surrounding 
> areas. She will be directing me where to canvas with new and 
> existing flyers, especially concentrating on the area south of the 
> park (this is SC). It includes Buford. I'll need some help 
> canvassing if anyone can help me; I'm thinking Mari, Terri, 
> Christi. Keri's schedule is very tight, and she may have one or 
> two mornings available, but, primarily, she'll provide direction to 
> me.
>
> 4, Keri is calling Pat Brooks to see if we can get a lead on 
> printing donated flyers.
>
> 5. Lastly, Keri is helping check into a Brittany Spaniel rescue 
> for Holly. I'VE RECEIVED NO CALLS FROM THE AD IN THE PAPER.
>
> 4. VERONICA:
>
> 1. I will keep up with Barbara Williams in Fayetteville regarding 
> the female Golden mix.
>
> 2. I will write something we can share online, in print, other 
> with regard to the animals who have been saved through our search. 
> PLEASE SEND ME ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT ANY ANIMAL I MAY NOT KNOW 
> ABOUT. I would like our community to know the beauty our search 
> for Roxie has brought, how others are safe, etc.
>
> 3. I am designing a new flyer now based on Karen's and Darlene's 
> directives. I will e-mail to Darlene for revisions/approval and 
> either she or I will have copies made.
>
> 4. I will canvas remaining areas discussed above and directed by 
> Keri.
>
> 5. I will oversee the movement of the trap(s) as we decide.
>
> 6. I will take Holly back to the area I rescued her from and begin 
> talking to the people who live nearby... My goal will then become 
> to find a rescue group who will take her. Thank you so much for 
> all the help with her. Learning of Roxie and many lost animals has 
> taught me, as a rescuer, not to hurry any dog through rescue. (I'm 
> trusting if a rescue group comes into contact with Roxie, the first 
> thing they would do would be to scan her. I don't understand the 
> reliability, or not, of scanning. Darlene, would you be willing to 
> call your vet and ask this question: Would there be any chance 
> Roxie's Home Again chip would be undetected and she could, 
> therefore, go through a rescue/adoption?)
>
> 7. I will check the BP/200 location for the posters and place more 
> there and I will check the campsite, making sure Roxie's bedding is 
> clean and dry, etc.
>
> 5. DARLENE: Just a reminder to call all of our listed shelters to 
> check in with them. I would also call Mecklenburg, even though 
> Colleen is checking. I would be sure they have posted her again on 
> the bulletin board and I would ask for a volunteer to go through 
> the big book of found animals not taken to the shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UPDATE


The Female, Young, Golden Retriever that was a stray in Fayetteville, that Barbara had been feeding and worrying about and trying to catch is now safe and Barbara will be fostering her-hopefully we can find who lost her.

There were two Golden Rets. at Burlington Animal services in Haw River, NC, that we thought could be Roxie but with the shelters help searching for a microchip and other identifying factors we found out if was not Roxie.

There is now a $500 Reward for Roxie, no questions asked.

We continue to look for ROxie everydday on Petfinder, Petharbor, Craigslist, FidoFinder, Lassie COme Home North Carolina, Lost and FOund pets in North Carolina 2009, etc.


ROXIE, IS a female Golden Retriever, 11-12 MONTHS OLD, IS SPAYED, HAS HOME AGAIN, MICROCHIP,
Has a little white under her eyes, had a blue/teal harness with dolphins on it. 
Attached Images

__________________


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

POOR Roxie. Wouldn't it be wonderful if she found her way home for Christmas.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This just breaks my heart. I can't believe they haven't found her yet. Do they think any of the sighting were really her? Are her owners still at the campground?. I am sending all the prayers I can so that this baby is found soon !!! Thank you so much for keeping us updated.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

The owners had to go back to Florida. Also, no one knows for sure if the sightings are really her. We will continue to search and pray she is home for Xmas!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

...this just makes me sad. Let hope she is home soon and perhaps she was taken in by someone who is trying to find her home and she is safe and warm until she is home. I'll keep searching the web. 

Sending out prayers for her...


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I just now saw this. We will be praying for Roxie's safe return.

I'm glad the Fayetteville stray has been taken in and will now find either her owners or a new forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie*

The owners had to go back to Florida-health issues-but all of Roxie's Team which is lots of us in NC, IL, NY, etc., etc. are in daily contact.

Veronica and Keri who both live near where Roie was lost in Waxhaw, N.C., are the main contacts:
[email protected]
[email protected]
Veronica's number: 704-843-7982

Tracker is going out today to a location where another sighting was reported


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

The tracker got ill yeserday and couldn't come.
Veronica is contacting another tracker to see if they can.
Two wonderful ladies from Mathews, NC, area, Victoria and Vicki have volunteered to post flyers at the businesses, etc.
The person on Craigslsit that spotted a Golden Ret. on Pineville and Mathews Roads left no way to contact her/he, so we can't narrow down the location a and I guess it's a huge road.

Please everyone please keep your eyes out for Roxie.

*There is a $500 reward for her SAFE RETURN, NO QUESTIONS ASKED!!*

*Veronica
704-843-7982*

P.S. SANDY, KATHI AND I LOOK EVERYDAY on Petharbor, Craigslist, Petfinder, Lassie Come Home North Carolina, Lost and Found DOgs North Carolina 2009 and FidoFinder.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Veronica*

Update from Veronica (Waxhaw, NC)

Roxie, an 11-month-old, very sweet Golden mix was lost on October 27th at Cane Creek
Park in Waxhaw, NC near the NC/SC border. Roxie’s owners, Darlene and Larry Shope,
began an intensive and exhaustive search. Determined to find Roxie, they remained at
the camp, about 400 miles from their home in Florida.
A handful of individuals began to help by hiking through the woods, by creating flyers, by
canvassing neighborhoods, by posting online lost dog ads, by looking for dogs found
online, and by going to shelters. Ads were placed in newspapers. Appeals were made on
radio. Five thousand automated calls were made. A tracker was hired. Humane traps
were placed in areas of sightings. People called––they’d seen a Golden mix, a mediumsized
golden dog, a young dog that looked like Roxie, etc. More calls. More flyers. More
canvassing. More tracking. More online ads.
Five weeks into the search Darlene and Larry returned home to Florida to pay bills, renew
prescriptions, etc. Their team of volunteers stuck with them, committing to be their eyes,
ears and feet. Larry drove back to North Carolina to help search. Two days later he got a
call––Darlene was in hospital. He drove home six hours to the hospital. Even on
her way to the hospital, Darlene grabbed her cell phone, remembering her number was on
every flyer, every poster. The Roxie team continued searching.
Darlene came home after 5 days and is now recovering remarkably. Her spirit is strong
and her body grows stronger. The Roxie Team––people as far
away as the North Carolina coast, Chicago, even Oregon, and as close as Cane Creek
Park where Roxie was lost––keep working. Together, they have initiated, assisted and/or
rescued twelve other animals in their search to find Roxie.
If you are reading this story, you are the person we’re asking to help. Do you know where
Roxie is? Have you seen any dog that could be Roxie since October 27th? Do you know
anything that could help the Shope’s find her? Please, as busy as you are, if you would
take a few minutes to e-mail five friends and ask them to do the same. Together, we can
find Roxie. We need each other. We need your help. We all understand the things that
break our hearts––like losing the dog we love so very much. This Christmas, please help
give the Shope’s back their dog. Please help them find Roxie.
Many Thanks and Merry Christmas from Darlene and Larry and the Roxie Team!
ROXIE weighs 44 lbs. She has a white-tipped tail and has some white on her chest. She was last seen
wearing a teal harness. She is micro chipped. Roxie needs medication now. Her owners are offering a
$500 REWARD for her safe return, no questions asked. CALL 704 843 7982 or 904 708 3351.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

If you can post this on you myspace, facebook or any other group please do. Help us spread the word. Email this photo to your freinds and have them foward it to who ever they know. Let get the word out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie*

Roxie 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update on Roxie:

Tomorrow Moneysaver magazine will carry Roxie's story-it will go to 30,000 homes so Veronica and Darlene are praying that many people will call them with some news, or leads about Little Roxie.

Please say extra prayers that this little sweetheart is found/returned, safe and sound and Soon to her family!

Thank you!
*
Veronica's number is: 704-843-7982
Darlene's is: 904-708-3351!! 
__________________*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is so sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

It is SO SAD!
what a Christmas Present it would be if we could all find Roxie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

*There hasn't been an Update on Roxie since the article went out on Dec. 23,in the Moneysaver magazine.

Hopefully Veronica will update soon, but my heart just breaks for Roxie and Darlene and Larry-her parents.

Today, December 27th, Roxie has been missing for TWO MONTHS!
We're not giving up!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxie, still missing, 1 year later*

IT'S so HARD TO BELIEVE, that today is ONE YEAR since Roxie got lost in Waxhaw, North Carolina.

Her parents, Darlene and Larry, are at the Camp Site again looking for her!!

*Roxie-we are still praying that you will be found!!!*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, its been a year already!!!! Roxy, come home!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Roxie!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I think about Roxie quite often and hope that in the process of being lost she was able to find a new home. It's amazing that her owners are still looking for her.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, this is HEARTBREAKING. Fayetteville is my city. I'm sure the stray has a nice home by now... atleast i hope so. Prayers for Roxie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that Roxy is not out there still lonely and scared but was found by someone. And is now being loved. I am sad for her family that havent found her but hope that someone does see her flyer and says that is the dog we found and gives her back. It is hard to believe that it has been a year.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel

I pray that Roxie was found by a kind and loving person, that is giving her all the love she deserves!!


----------

